# Vivagirl



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

Where Can I Get That Dvd Ur Selling:d:d:d:d


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

Hello !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vivagirl (Jun 24, 2008)

You can 1-252-527-0918 Regards Danny Joe


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

how longs shipping


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

do u u ddo paypal


----------

